
Ubuntu 16.04 released - enitihas
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11541017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11541017)

